# Cotton tops



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Btw the widgeons are here


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice looking birds!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sweet I love hunting them. :mrgreen:


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like a great shoot. Nice pic.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice bag!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Best bird on the planet! awesome job. If I didn't have big game fever I'd be out getting my bald plate fix in...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's too hot right now for ducks. Heck, it's too hot for big game, but still I have been going every day since the opener hoping for the right buck. I haven't had a rifle tag since 2005 so I'm really trying to fill the tag, or I would be out duck hunting.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Widgeons are by far my favorite duck. There's nothing like a flock coming into your decoys.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Unit 3 is full of them. A lot of buffleheads too


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great news! I love shooting wigeon!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Unit 3 is full of them. A lot of buffleheads too


Which WMA are you referring to? There are numerous "unit 3" kickin around.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Which WMA are you referring to? There are numerous "unit 3" kickin around.


Ogden bay. 
Out in Thursday morning. Thousands of them coming and going all day.


----------

